# RIP Slate



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

The story of Slate:

My younger sister, who is a single betta owner and betta lover had gone into a holistic petstore to pick up dogfood and a new leash but of course she had to go peek out their bettas....
They only had two.... she didnt get any pictures... but one, a dark blue veiltale, was covered in ich, there was barely any fish showing according to her, of course, my sister went to the nearest employee to ask them about the betta
The employee told her he was very sick and they were going to wait for him to die... but he kept on kicking so they were probably going to just flush him (this is a HOLISTIC petstore) my sister of course was horrified, she demanded to see the manager and stormed off to the direction the employee pointed.... more or less what happened (our best guess) is the employee flushed the betta while my sister was gone, my sister of course was devistated, she demanded that the manager give the remaining betta to her for free and no longer sell bettas. The manager agreeded to give her the remaining betta for free and said that they had already decided to no longer sell bettas (the last ones)... so my sister ended up with another betta.... and no way to keep it... so he became my early birthday present (she knows Im a sucker for rescues... and bettas)

This is what I first saw, yes, there is a betta in there, thats just how bad the water was
































This is Slate before he started showing signs of being sick, he was being treated for parasites and staying in a bare bottom, completely empty 1 gallon QT tank... I removed him for updated pictures and to clean his tank (100% daily water changes)

Before taking him out (showing off his nest)












Waiting in his cup



























And his last day, during night feeding I noticed what looked like finrot, I removed him to treat and noticed open sores on his head.... within hours his body was covered in small sores and is fins had gaping holes (not just pin holes)
He passd away early this morning, he never showed signs other than the physical ones of being sick... I think he honestly enjoyed the clean water and good view he had (sorority)



































RIP little Slate, one day, there will be laws to protect bettas from suffering like you did
<3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a horrible thing for that employee to do!! I'm glad you took the last one. Poor little guy! At least he had a clean home with lots of TLC before he died.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you DramaQueen


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

am terribly sorry about slate :-(
"even one day, there is still that friendship that stays. it lays there forever, until you decide to remove it. but no one will take that. slate made his last nest for you. he choose to show you satisfaction, even though the reaction was painfull. but still he pushed on, until his last breath. even though his death was sad, he left something behind.... the friendship he made could not be replaced. it will never erase from mind, even you could not see it in mind. deep inside, it lies to awake again." 
sorry wasn't the best


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

betta lover1507 said:


> am terribly sorry about slate :-(
> "even one day, there is still that friendship that stays. it lays there forever, until you decide to remove it. but no one will take that. slate made his last nest for you. he choose to show you satisfaction, even though the reaction was painfull. but still he pushed on, until his last breath. even though his death was sad, he left something behind.... the friendship he made could not be replaced. it will never erase from mind, even you could not see it in mind. deep inside, it lies to awake again."
> sorry wasn't the best


Thank you betta lover, that was really sweet, he was a very unique betta boy, both color wise and personality wise, Im glad the store will no longer be selling bettas, and I think he would have been happy to know that also


----------

